# How to set the default browser in XP



## royeo (Jul 9, 2006)

I have Windows XP Pro, sp 2.

I want to set the default browser. For example when I hit a link in Yahoo Messenger the browser that is used is Internet Explorer. I would like it to be Firefox.

Thanks,

royeo


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

This might help ........ http://kb.mozillazine.org/Setting_Your_Default_Browser


----------



## Spider111 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just go to tools>>general>>mark box under "default browser" >> check now>> press "yes" in pop-up.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

royeo,

thanks for your PM, glad the link helped ..... :up:


----------

